# Mit SELECT ein Array auswerten



## Sebigf (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Newsscript gecodet, mit man mehrere Kategorien (multiple select) auswählen kann. Diese werden dann mithilfe von serialize() (php) in der DB gespeichert.

Nun möchte ich eine Filterung umsetzen.

Query: ID = 5

DB-Entry: a:1:{i:0;s:1:"5";}

Wie kann ich eine Abgleichung umsetzen ?

Danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Februar 2006)

Spontan würde ich sagen das es mit "Like" funktionieren könnte. Also praktisch:


```
SELECT * FROM tbl WHERE serializedcolumn LIKE '%"5"%'
```

allerdings würd ich das konzept mit den Serialisierten Werten in der DB nochmal überlgen - ist zum Suchen halt sehr umständlich...

ciao
Andreas


----------

